# The 145 Hub solution



## agriholic (Jan 30, 2007)

I have been putting together a tandem over the last few weeks, and was quickly running out of building capital so I had to get creative withe the rear wheel build, since I could not afford the usual suspects (WI, Hadley, King) for a rear disc hub.
I found that the shimano Hone (essentially LX with a threaded axle) could be easily spaced out to 145 with a 5mm axle spacer on each side with enough axle left to bolt it it the drop outs.
I know, I know its not approved. But It works great and you can buy a new 36hole Hone hub for about $20. 
Some other pics and details can be found here

Edit: for some reason MTBR does not like pictures from Blogger so just click on the lower link to see it


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

It's not that the hubs aren't "approved" for tandem use, as I don't think that really applies to non-structural items other than the obvious (brakes). It's more that several tandem teams in the past have blown the freehub on Shimano hubs, including the tandem hubs. So your chances of having issues somewhere on a ride are increased substantially. The basis of previous postings about various hubs being suitable are meant to help keep others from experiencing the same failures, not to dictate what someone should and should not ride. I like choices.

Believe me, if Shimano hubs were up to the task, we would have started using them years ago; they would significantly lower my wheelset costs!

All that being said, congrats on getting the tandem together, and keep us posted on your experience with the hubs; who knows, maybe the Big S has made some changes somewhere that would increase durability.


----------



## agriholic (Jan 30, 2007)

My question is are you referring to the older xt level stuff with the arai thread on drum brakes or are we talking about "more modern" shimano stuff. Quite frankly, I can change the free hub on a shimano hub in about 15 minutes and they cost about as much as a new chain. 
Yes there is a possibility that it could leave me stranded, but there is just as much probability that something else could go awry. But I am a realist, I know that everything has a given life span if you use it hard enough. I maintain stuff well, but I still ride it into the ground. 
My point was that I got a tandem-able wheel BUILT for about $80 total. I will report later on the longer term usage in a few months.
Alex, make no mistake, if I was not living hand to mouth as a grad student, I would throw down on a chubby mammoth wheelset (which is a great value! I just ran out of money). In one of the other threads some one made a comment about owning 3 DT 540 tandem wheelsets. If I split time between three wheelsets they would definitely last a long time  (no offense or ridicule intended I was just shocked by that)
I am a big proponent of getting people involved in sport, regardless of what it is. I feel that too often money is what restricts newer (younger) participants from getting involved in life long activities. I subscribe the Double Forte group and it seems that most of the folks there are older and more well heeled than the 'downwardly mobile" like us. 
Last night we rode about 15 miles of gravel and finished up on about 3 miles of smooth tight singletrack. We had a great time and my wife said that that was the best money that we had ever spent, as she reached in my rear jersey pocket and handed me up a PBR on our ride back to the house. Life is good.


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Sounds like a great ride! just pick up a couple of freehubs to have around for a quick change. I know a couple that kept one in their trail kit just in case.

I completely know what you mean about tandem expense. We are DF members as well and in fact bought our first tandem (Cannondale MT2000) from other members. Like you we started out in grad school and rode the hell out of that bike, shimano hubs, magura rim brakes and all. After getting a job we first upgraded wheels and brakes on the Cannondale, then a little over a year later, just bought a new Ventana. We definitely had to wait for the job though. (side note: about two years after buying the Ventana, I quit the job that allowed that purchase. Now we have the toy AND the time to ride!)

Ride together and be happy!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Every time I spec a tandem out for sale, I remember how it was when we first started riding tandems: 3 young kids, one job so Kim could stay home with the kids, and a mortgage. The MT800 we started on was a stretch, and upgrades were out of the question. It (the tandem) was non-suspended, at that. 

The high cost of entry into off-road tandeming has always bugged me, because it seems that folks most likely to take it up (young couples and young families) are also those who are less likely to be in a position to fork out such expenses for a "toy". And I can argue until I'm blue in the face that these bikes are much more than toys when one considers the intangibles added to the relationship when teams ride tandems successfully and enjoyably, but the reality is still the reality; if it's a choice between a tandem and Ramen noodles, the noodles win out every time.

So believe me, I would be ecstatic (well, relatively speaking) if Shimano made a hub durable enough for tandems, because I could cut a couple hundred bucks off the complete tandem price right there.

Your ride description shows what's really important; you and the stoker had a good time. Enjoy, and let us know how the hub holds up.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

As already mentioned, keep a spare on hand. 

From experience though, it's no fun when the freehub lets loose. We had a Coda/DT/Hugi slip the ratchets. The "bang" and vibration was almost unnerving, followed but the instantaneous free spin of the pedals.

Now for the real question, I hope you aren't so poor that PBR meant Pabst Blue Ribbon.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

PMK said:


> Now for the real question, I hope you aren't so poor that PBR meant Pabst Blue Ribbon.
> 
> PK


That's cold, Paul. Very cold  .


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

If you have never had the pure joy of a cold, cheap beer after a good ride you might be accused of being a roadie


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah but he made it sound like it was in his pocket for the ride, then his wife handed it to him.

Warm PBR, reminds me of being at Southwick MX338 for a MX race when younger. My friend the night before raceday decided he would be a drinker and sucked down a few warm Schafers. The results were not good, his race and his belly/head.

You say cold, but relatively speaking, pure joy at the end of a ride is not the beer in my pocket.

Sorry, but it's ok if that's your pleasure.

PK


----------



## agriholic (Jan 30, 2007)

Ha! No it was not hot PBR. There is a little store on our route that has a "Tall boys" of Pabst. You can do alot worse than PBR especially if you live in the midwest :thumbsup: 
As a update, I had one of my friend that is on our race team ride stoker with me on a ride this weekend. We did some pretty substantial climbing and some steep off camber descending. I could hear some pretty colorful language being muttered from behind me in some of the sketchier sections but we cleaned everything (which can only be attributed to sheer dumb luck). The scariest part was when a wheel would drop into a deep rut.
It really shined though when we got onto the MMR and B roads. Being spun out on 44:12 on gravel road is alot of fun!


----------

